# Tschöööööö Rente



## DER SCHWERE (10 Sep. 2012)

​


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2012)

nix neues, leider


----------



## elwood100 (10 Sep. 2012)

Traurig aber wahr


----------



## Karrel (10 Sep. 2012)

also ich finde, dass das unter der rubrik "Funstuff" iwie fehlplaziert ist. traurig aber wahr!


----------



## krawutz (11 Sep. 2012)

Selber Schuld, hättest ja Beamter werden können.


----------



## Chamser81 (11 Sep. 2012)

Das wird sich alles mal bitter rächen. Der Deutsche lässt sich viel gefallen aber wenn er platzt dann knallt es aber richtig! Nur muss es dann auch nicht besser werden!


----------



## Max100 (12 Sep. 2012)

krawutz schrieb:


> Selber Schuld, hättest ja Beamter werden können.



Guter Beitrag:thumbup:


----------



## Tittelelli (12 Sep. 2012)

Hoch leben die Beamten, denn die leben in Saus und Braus, denn die erhalten ja tausende Euros an Pension


----------



## comatron (13 Sep. 2012)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Das wird sich alles mal bitter rächen. Der Deutsche lässt sich viel gefallen aber wenn er platzt dann knallt es aber richtig!



happy010 Der Deutsche wird sich immer alles gefallenlassen, da knallt überhaupt nie nix.
Nicht umsonst wird in Auslandskarikaturen der BuBü mit Schlafmütze dargestellt.


----------



## Chamser81 (13 Sep. 2012)

comatron schrieb:


> happy010 Der Deutsche wird sich immer alles gefallenlassen, da knallt überhaupt nie nix.
> Nicht umsonst wird in Auslandskarikaturen der BuBü mit Schlafmütze dargestellt.



Solange es der Masse gut geht wird auch nichts passieren. Aber wenn es der Masse irgendwann spürbar schlechter geht weil ja alles so "alternativlos" ist dann kann und wird es sehr wohl knallen. Bisher ist alles ja auch ein Jammern auf hohem Niveau wenn wir mal ehrlich sind! Die große Volksbewegung zu Wende-Zeiten hat die damalige herrschende Klasse auch massiv unterschätzt!

Und die im Ausland sollten sich mit Hohn auch arg zurückhalten denn bei denen ist auch viel mehr Schein als Sein. Mehr als heiße Luft bringen die auch kaum zustande!


----------

